# F U M A R E -- 3rd annual Davidoff dinner at Bavarian World in Reno-OCTOBERFEST!



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't miss this exclusive event. Seating is limited to 40 people. Thursday, *October 26th from 6-10pm*. *$85 *includes German beers from 6-7:30 followed by a *six course Bavarian meal *and paired wines along with *3 specially-selected Davidoff cigars*. Dress is business attire. Reservations and payment in advance can be made at *F U M A R E*, 907 W. Moana ln. Reno, NV. 89509. 775-825-1121 for more info. Come round out your Octoberfest in grand fashion!

View pics of Davidoff dinner 2005 -
http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/vudu9/album02


----------

